# g force pinion yoke



## n2o402 (Sep 17, 2010)

Hey fellas does anyone have a g-force pinion yoke for sale or trade.really need one so I can drive my car after a year of buying parts I'm getting closer todriving her and I'd like to make only one driveshaft. I have already talked to Chris from gforce 1320 and he is in the process of switching Cnc machines and it will take another month before he is making any more please help going into withdrawals


----------

